# Hehe...



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL good job blogging!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Im a Dr. Who fan too! Long live the blog!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*May the "Blog" Be With you.......*


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Good grief! Now he struts around the house thinking what he says matters! as if being a 'blogger' adds credibility to his opinions! Sheesh! This is going to be a long winter! 

(just teasing you babe)


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

You're just jealous 'cuz I officially a blog now. Maybe a little intimidated by my elevated status as a blogger, that I've entered bloghood.

It's ok my darling. You still stand at my side. Well, slightly back a step cuz I blog and stuff, but still pretty dang close. *k2


----------

